# Die Schlange, die laut David bereits länger auf dem Grundstück herumkroch



## Tömk

Was bedeutet dieses Teil in blau auf Spanisch?

"Die Schlange, die laut David bereits länger auf dem Grundstück herumkroch, bekam den Namen X".

Vielen Dank!


----------



## baufred

*La serpiente, que, según David, se arrastró ya desde hace tiempo por el suelo de la parcela, la nombró/bautizó X ...*

Saludos ...


----------



## Tömk

baufred said:


> *La serpiente, que, según David, se arrastró ya desde hace tiempo por el suelo de la parcela, la nombró/bautizó X ...*
> 
> Saludos ...


Muchas gracias baufred. Aún no me queda claro qué significa "Die Schlange, die laut David ~". 

Viele Grüße.


----------



## baufred

laut David > según la información de David 

ver 3/14/15:
Synonym für laut - Synonyme - Bedeutung | Antonyme, Fremdwort - Gegenteil von laut

Saludos ...


----------



## Tömk

Alles klar wie Kloßbrühe!


----------



## baufred

... así se aprende la jerga cotidiana ... 

Saludos ...


----------

